# Bailmint's Betta Journal



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I just made a sorority journal, but what the heck I'll post one for all my bettas. First time doing a journal besides the Sorority one xD.
Like Sabina, I'll start with saying how I got into Betta fish.
When I was in 5th grade, our teacher got us a blue VT male betta in a bowl with a bunch of plastic plants. I instantly fell in love with their tails hehe. I remember somewhere in January it started getting tired and sick. Which made sense because his bowl was never changed and it was _freezing_ . He died a few days later and they flushed him down the school toilet :/. Then a week later a student bought a fish bowl and a betta and brought it into class. He was a red VT male named Captain. I fed him once hehe, he had one fake bamboo plant and they added water conditioner every day because them being the idiots they are thought it cleaned the tank for them. He survived to the end of the year and we had a raffle on who got to take him home, sadly I lost :c. Then a few years later after practically begging my parents, they let me get Milo.
Now pictures 

Milo [Betta 1]:









Igneel [Betta 2]:









Magnus [Betta 3, purchased on: Feb 23, 2014]:









Atlas [Betta 4, purchased on: March 7, 2014]:

















and Avian [Betta 5, purchased on: April 25, 2014]:

















I'll copy and paste what's going on with the Sorority in a minute xD.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

So, I'm starting a Sorority in 1-3 week(s). After _lots_ of convincing my mom. She said we can shop for the stuff next week once she gets her cast off and can walk. I went through my mom's office and I found a 10g tank, filter, and gravel:









Also some mason jars for quarantine:









I'm actually looking at a 20g instead, but if I can't get it I have le 10g. Once I get more supplies I'll post pics c:
Also, I'm reserving this female on aqua bid hopefully:


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your fish are beautiful. I look forward to hearing about your sorority.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! I just bought all the decor for it, it costed around $97 >.<.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, beautiful fish and good luck with the sorority. That girl is stunning


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Blue c:. I'm still anxiously waiting for the sellers of the tank to respond.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Why thank yew xD


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

That little CT girl is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribing! Such beautiful bettas!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry for not updating, I was focusing on my other journal hehe.

So basically, I set up these three "tanks" so that I could possibly get some girls:









I was going to get three sisters, but I decided against it as I'd be in sooooooo much trouble. So I'm probably going to get one and sneak it in hehe, her tank is behind the mason jars so you wouldn't see her when you walked in the room.

Also, my ornaments and plants for the sorority got mixed up and it delivered to GEORGIA. Even thinking about it makes me pissed off because I paid one hundred dollars+shipping for it!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okayy the package of sorority stuff has been redirected and Petco is returning our items without any fees, not even shipping. Yay. 

Sorority has to wait until Fall though, but I ordered a female anyway.

























She's going to be shipped out on June 17th with Priority shipping, I divided Milo's 10g tank for her already.

Also-I decided to attempt at a Betta fish multiplayer game:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=399642


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

GUYSSS IM BUYING DIS ONE SHJFGJFHJF
http://www.leebunbetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/aaa-047.jpg


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Very pretty betta!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry for little updates-I'm in a rough patch.

Anyways, Milo got sick. He has Dropsy. I'm treating him with a little Pimafix, Epsom Salt, Metronidazole, API General Cure, and a touch of Prime and Stress Coat to ensure non stressful ammonia levels and to lower stress. It seemed to have grind the Dropsy to a halt, but nothing is getting better or worse. Also, I got a new fish named Juno.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope Milo gets better!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, I hope so too.

About to do a 50% on Milo&Juno's tank, a 50% on Igneel&Atlas' tank, an 100% on Magnus' tank, and an 100% on Avian's tank.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Poor Milo! I'm sure he'll spring straight back to health under your care, though.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, I hope so xD he's getting less lethargic! Nothing is getting better or worse-all the same. He's partially pineconed and very bloated (although I've seen worse.).


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I came home today and saw him again, his bloat seems to be more under control! It was spreading to the back but now it's just in his stomach. The grayness on his tummy is lowering and it's still Gray, but not nearly as much. I can't say much about pineconing-but I believe it remains the same, but he's not pineconed that much. I'm starting to get hopeful, especially since I think he believes he can beat it because he's a lot more energetic. 100% of the time this far into Dropsy, it's fatal. (Pineconed and very bloated with a gray tummy), if I can beat this with my way of medicating, I'd be so shocked and proud, especially since Milo is sooooo old. Maybe it's because I'm medicating differently than suggested? They said to use 1/2 tsp of Epsom salt a gallon+100% water changes. And general cure.

I'm doing: Pimafix, Epsom Salt, API General Cure, a dash of Metronidazole, Prime to keep ammonia out of the way while he recovers, and a dash of Stress Coat to help with Stress. He even has an IAL in there, some may say it's overdrugging but it seems to be working. I gave him some more room to swim so he's even happier now, I'm hoping he makes a full recovery. I do my normal weekly water changes and I don't add more drugs every day.


----------

